# Your opinions...



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I need all of your opiinions here. My wife and I have a difference in opinion when it comes to the light being on or off in the aquarium.

What is better for the fish and the tank, having the light on more or off more?

Let me know.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd say 10 hours or less a day should be good. anymore and you may have algae problems.

mine's on 11 with plants and a timer.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

If your asking if you should leave the light on 24/7, then no. Believe it or not fish do have "sleep" cycles. They need their beauty sleep too. If your asking how many hours a day, then


> I'd say 10 hours or less a day should be good.


 .


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have noticed that if the lights are off alot more like not on everyday fish like african cichlids dont have full colors verus them being on...i just leave my lights on when i am home, not while i am at work....nobody looks at fish when we're not home lol and they have enough sunlight/room light during the day until i come home..

If no plants IMO just have them on when your home.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with MP. I don't like the idea of having the lights on while not at home, you never know what can happen. i would say 12/12 seems about right though if you can make it happen. unless or course you have live plants :-D


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

I have the lights on for 12, off for 12 on timer, is it really worth arguing with your wife?? :lol:


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I keep mine on about 8-10 hours a day.. I usually turn them off around 8pm or so.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

MP's the man.You're quite right.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I have mine on from about 4p.m. until about 10p.m. Unless you are in a dark room or basement , you should have enough natural light during the daytime.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Mine are actually adjusted throught the year. 12 hrs in the summer, while 8-9 during the winter.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I used to put it as a tropical routine... nearly same as the sun: on at 6:30 and of at about 7. I used to have problems with algea but since we moved it into the shade... not a big deal.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2005)

i keep mine on from about 7 am to 8 or 9 pm


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> MP's the man.You're quite right.


 
Thanx! After being in a house with three girls i kinda feel like I'm losing my manhood lol


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I leave mine on twelve. But maybe you should just do what your wife says ;-) . lol jk.

LOL mp. I don't think you have to worry about loosing your manhood after seeing your post in the topic forum decorum. You sound like a lot of the guys I know, lol.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

Hmmmm - i turn mine on at (on weekdays) 8:00 in the morning (remember i go to school) and switch them off around 10.. that's pretty bad... but on saturday and sundays.. i switch it on around 11-12am and turn it off 10-11pm.. i really should have a timetable! lol


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine are in the basement and all on timers. They are set for 10am to 10pm.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have mine on a timer 8am to 8pm


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I turn mine on when I wake up, and off when I go to bed... So, I guess that's usually more than 12hrs, but I've always done it this way, and I've had no problems... But Shaggy, it's no use arguing with the wife... She's right. Always. 


J/K guys...


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

malawi4me2 said:


> But Shaggy, it's no use arguing with the wife... She's right. Always.
> 
> 
> J/K guys...


So true... 

The reason I posted this is that she likes to have it off. Runs it maybe 1 or 2 hours in the day. Thats it. I would like to have it on for atleast 6 hours. Especially a hour before we feed them at night. 

Recently they are getting easlier spooked when I try to feed them at night because the light is turned on 10 min before I feed them.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I turn mine on at 8:30 am and off at about 11:15-midnight. The fish are more than happy with that schedule. I keep the curtains closed by their tank, but they get some dim natural light at dawn. I think that a bit of natural light is good for them as well. They don't seem to mind 12-14 hours of light and 10 or so off.


----------

